# Remote desktop and Verizon DSL (CANNOT CONNECT TO HOME COMPUTER)



## CowboyJMB (Jul 9, 2005)

Ok, so I know all the stuff about remote desktop and what needs to be done to connect.

The situation is, I USED to have Comcast Cable, and I was able to connect to my home computer all the time. I then moved, and I now have Verizon DSL. 

The only thing that has changed is my service, modem, and location. The Router is the same, and the location I am connecting from is the same. The modem is a Westell 2200, and it is in Bridge Mode with DHCP off so I can have it connected to my router. 

My router is a Linksys WRT54G and it is set to DMZ, so the required ports SHOULD be open. I cannot connect though, and I don't know why! Does Verizon block the ports so a person cannot connect? Please help! :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try Gibson's ShieldsUp site to see if the port in question is indeed open?

https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2


----------



## CowboyJMB (Jul 9, 2005)

johnwill said:


> Did you try Gibson's ShieldsUp site to see if the port in question is indeed open?
> 
> https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2


I actually used canyouseeme.org earlier. I just now tried your site, and to my surprise.... THE PORT WAS OPEN. I then checked it out on the other site, and it was found open there as well! Could it by my ISP? 

Only thing different I have done since my first post and now, was that I forwarded, and triggered 3389 in addition to the DMZ because a friend of mine suggested that (which doesn't make sense because DMZ should have all ports open right?).


Anyway, thanks johnwill.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

DMZ should indeed have all ports open. I don't know what's going on here.


----------



## MARSGUY (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi All,
Thanks for your help.
the DMZ did it for me ,I now have Remote Desk top working.
the Westell Verizon DSL router/modem,came with DMZ turn off on all ports.
Once we enabled it start working.
bye
D


----------

